# Sudden abdominal pain when turning over in bed in the morning only



## baron thunder-ten-tronckh (Aug 9, 2013)

I've had problems with constipation since I can remember, diagnosed with IBS 25 years ago (im 50). Its not been a huge problem, mainly gas, bloating and discomfort (no serious pain). Over the last year or so I have experienced possibly a new symptom, When I turn over in bed, first thing in the morning only, I get an excruciating pain in the lower left abdomen (between groin and belly button) which stops me mid turn and I pull my legs up a bit to relieve the pain, it might make me gasp or shout out as it feels like something is being ripped in two internally. Then I prod around trying to feel something but the pain has gone, I can also turn over and no pain, what is the most likely thing happening there? I have not been to the doctor because I'm assuming its nothing serious and also because its one of those things thats probably hard to pin down and could have me paying for unnecessary tests which find nothing. Is this sympton a common occurrence?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That doesn't sound familiar to me, but no idea of what it could be.

It may be worth calling the triage nurse at your doctor's office to see if this is something they need to see you for, or if is likely just a variation in your IBS and something they wouldn't worry about.


----------



## SarahLund (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe there's a lot of trapped wind gathering in that area of your body, on one side. Or it could be an abdominal hernia. Usually if I make myself a hot drink, and lay on the painful side, and massage it, a bit of gas usually comes out, and the pain goes away after about one hour. Sometimes Cola helps with stomach problems. Applying a hot water bottle to the painful area can also help.


----------



## baron thunder-ten-tronckh (Aug 9, 2013)

Thanks, both.


----------



## sister5 (Aug 17, 2013)

I recently started getting that intense pain with my IBS. It usually happens at night and feels to me like a muscle cramp in the abdomen. It definitely hurts the most to try to turn over in bed, but I also can't straighten out or even stand up sometimes. Peppermint tea eases it A LOT for me and/or ibuprofen. I like to try and use the natural things that help, but I'm going back to my GI this week to go over all this stuff again! Interesting to know someone else has the same symptom. I do agree that sometimes gas or a bowel movement can help relieve it too.


----------

